# Favorite things to dehydrate?



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

My wonderful husband gave me a dehydrator for my birthday this weekend and I can't wait to get started.  What are some of your favorite things to dehydrate? Favorite recipes? I grabbed a large basket of okra at the farmers' market today to make okra chips so those'll be first on the list!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

My favorites are apple slices and all kinds of herbs: dill, parsley, oregano, etc...

Apple slices disappear fast around here. I dip them in fruit fresh so they don't brown, but I don't do anything else to them.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Some of my favorites are: carrots, onions, string beans, and parsley. 

My latest favorites are lemons and also kale (kale chips.) My DD was snacking away on kale chips like they were potato chips, which makes a Mother smile. 

I use the lemons to make lemonade. Put lemon slices(maybe 7 or 8) in a pitcher, add water, put in the fridge for a couple of hours, add sugar to taste. It is really good.

To make the kale chips: wash kale, tear leaves off of the tough stem. Put leaves in a bowl and use a little olive oil to coat leaves, it helps to use your hands for that. Add salt and dehydrate.

I found a website that I like about dehydrating, that's where I learned about the lemonade, it's called dehydrate2store.com. You might find some of the info there helpful.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pears, apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries, cranberries, jerky, fish, tomatoes, mushrooms....James


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> Pears, apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries, cranberries, jerky, fish, tomatoes, mushrooms....James


While I don't object to dehydrating the James I know, I don't think he'll fit... :banana: Sorry, I couldn't resist!  Thank you all for your input. I'll definitely go look through that website. I think lemon slices will be next on my list!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Kiwi slices are delicious, we bought a bunch of kiwis at Aldi one time for dirt cheap and made these. They're like a tangy candy. We love apple slices with a little cinnamon sugar sprinkled on them, they barely make it into storage they're so good!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Apples, potatoes, jerky, tomatoes, peppers, onions, jerky, peaches, jerky.

Did I mention jerky?


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

kiwi/strawberries and mango/kiwi/strawberry/bananas

I thinly slice the kiwi and strawberries and put a thin slice of strawberry on top of each kiwi; spritz with lemon juice and dehydrate. I do the same thing with the mangos: thin slice of mango topped with thin slices of kiwi, strawberry and banana. Delicious and pretty.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't belive my DH, he was at the store the other day(he does all the grocery shopping) they had piles of Bannannas on sale. He only brought 2 bunches home. He knows better, bannanas are so good. Besides that-Jerky, Cajin, with the Jerky shooter.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've made pounds and pounds of beef jerky. Apples, corn, strawberries, tomatoes are easy and fun to make.


----------

